# blower motor



## ssheehan (Mar 3, 2011)

my 2003 maxima blower motor just stopped working. I have digital controls and the panel still works just no fan. I tested the motor it still works off the battery. I check all the fuses there good. I have read about the blower motor resister going bad but they have at least one fan speed working i have none. The auto parts place said somthing about a relay switch which would be great for 14 bucks but I have not heard of a relay problem. Any thoughts thanks.


----------



## ssheehan (Mar 3, 2011)

ok bought a new relay no luck, new fuse no luck motor run when powered to the batery. Can the resister keep the fan motor from working at all and not just one speed.


----------



## smj999smj (Jan 1, 2006)

Yes, it can, but do you have a manual system or auto climate control? If you have a manual system, then you have a blower resistor; if you have auto climate control, then you have a fan control amplifier, instead of a blower resistor. To say it is either of these without doing the appropriate test is only a guess. If you have a manual system, you should check for power to the blower motor. If that's okay, the resistor can be checked with an ohmmeter. The auto climate system actually has a self-diagnostic function along with a series of tests to perform. Consult a FSM.


----------



## ssheehan (Mar 3, 2011)

It has a digital control panel not sure if it is climate control system. It has to be ajusted manualy temp, fan, speed, auto, econ, and so on.


----------



## smj999smj (Jan 1, 2006)

Sounds like you have auto climate control, of which there are two types: with Navigation system and without Navi. The manual system has a slide lever for the temperature control.


----------



## ssheehan (Mar 3, 2011)

It has no navigation system and there is a knob to ajust the temp.


----------



## ssheehan (Mar 3, 2011)

*Update*

I thought I would pass on some info. The Dealer told me that with electronic controls for the fan if the resistor is bad the fan just dies. It will not work on any speed. Just some Food for thought, I put the new resistor in and bingo works. Thanks for the replies.


----------



## jdg (Aug 27, 2009)

Whoa...wait a minute!
The dealer gave you information and it was GOOD information!
Chalk this one up eh?


----------



## Yos168 (May 30, 2012)

You can test to bypass it. The blower speed will always at high speed.
I took this photo from my friend car Cefiro A32.
For my car Cefiro A33 slightly difference, but same problem.
My one is only replace fuse (the green one like resister).


----------

